# DEBATE ANNOUNCED: James White vs. Bart Erhman



## matthew11v25 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just announced that James White will be debating Bart Erhman on:

"Does the Bible Misquote Jesus?"

"Can the New Testament be inspired in the light of Textual Vatiation?"

Alpha and Omega 2009 Cruise

Alpha and Omega Ministries, The Christian Apologetics Ministry of James R. White


----------



## Zenas (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, it was announced earlier today. I forgot ya'll cared about that stuff, I was complaining in channel earlier that Doc only schedules cruises in the middle of the semester.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm a BIG fan of James White. But, wowie, zowie, Bart Erhman??? That ought to be one interesting debate. With his diploma from Moody and B.A. from Wheaton, Bart certainly knows the lingo and logic of evangelical Christianity.


----------



## caoclan (Jan 29, 2008)

Zenas, Where is Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church, Memphis, TN?


----------



## Zenas (Jan 29, 2008)

It's a denomination (I know we're small and all but come on!). The church I am a member at is Richland A.R.P. up near Millington. My pastor was actually ordained PCA, but came to the ARP to pastor our current church.

Consequently, I know many people who attend your church.  Not the least of which are my fiance's brother and sister-in-law.


----------



## caoclan (Jan 29, 2008)

That's why I couldn't find it in Google Maps. I just joined with my family and really enjoy it. Did you ever attend River Oaks in Germantown?


----------



## Zenas (Jan 29, 2008)

Once or twice. I'm friends with the sons of both the Gibsons and the Scotts. I looked at Riveroaks when looking for a church, but ultimately ended up here. I love Ford Williams. He was the RUF campus minister for my RUF campus minister when he was in college.


----------



## tellville (Jan 29, 2008)

This will be an awesome debate. I want it now! 

But I guess James White will be going over Erhman's stuff on the Dividing Line (which besides his Islam stuff I love the most) to prepare. The direction James White is taking his ministry is spot on in my opinion!


----------



## caoclan (Jan 29, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Once or twice. I'm friends with the sons of both the Gibsons and the Scotts. I looked at Riveroaks when looking for a church, but ultimately ended up here. I love Ford Williams. He was the RUF campus minister for my RUF campus minister when he was in college.



It's nice to know a PB member in Memphis. To the OP: sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 29, 2008)

There are actually 3 or 4 PBers in Memphis.


----------



## caoclan (Jan 29, 2008)

Good to know.


----------



## sotzo (Jan 30, 2008)

Zenas said:


> There are actually 3 or 4 PBers in Memphis.



hey andrew...did you hear that pratt is going to be interim pastor at IPC in midtown??

also, we should connect sometime up for a brew...I'm off Canada Rd in Lakeland.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Mathew. I appreciate it. My brother gave me Bart Erhman's book for Christmas, as if I thought it would be _real scholarly work. Hmm Bart , Barth? connection maybe?? Off-topic, man, y'all are lucky to have a few good presbyterian church's to choose from. Is coveting thy neighbor's church breaking a commandment??_


----------



## Ranger (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow...this should be a tough debate for James. Of course, he's standing on the truth so I believe he should win, but Ehrman is a brilliant, brilliant scholar who despite being outside of orthodoxy still knows the evangelical mindset and lingo.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 30, 2008)

sotzo said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > There are actually 3 or 4 PBers in Memphis.
> ...




You're kidding. I live maybe 5 minutes away from you.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 30, 2008)

Welllllllllllllll, Bart does have a BA, but he is an expert in BS. Remember, with Bart 'suppressing the truth in unrighteousness' he will be sadly blind sided. Whereas James will be using his entire brain, spiritually speaking, Bart will be restricted to his 'medulla oblongata', also spiritually speaking. Those in rebellion against God will hear 'brilliance' from the mouth of 'Bart the Fool'. Believers, of course, will wonder how Mr. Erhman managed to get himself dressed that morning.







I'll give Bart this much, he makes full use of his brain stem.... on a good day.



DMcFadden said:


> I'm a BIG fan of James White. But, wowie, zowie, Bart Erhman??? That ought to be one interesting debate. With his diploma from Moody and B.A. from Wheaton, Bart certainly knows the lingo and logic of evangelical Christianity.


----------



## JM (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote of the day: "Believers, of course, will wonder how Mr. Erhman managed to get himself dressed that morning."


----------

